# SiriusXM Song Tagging



## PaPaTheGMan (Dec 8, 2017)

Recently purchased a 2017 Murano with SiriusXM. On certain songs a 'Tag' flag shows up. Going to the next menu a 'Tag' option is available. Pressing it displays a message to the effect that the tag was processed. I've searched through the manual and don't see an explanation of what happens to those songs. There's mention of an iTunes tagging function on the HD radio menu which mentions iTunes tagging. I've tagged a few SiriusXM songs and looked around my iTunes account and don't see any list or mention. Does anyone have any information on what this option entails? Thanks.


----------

